

Intel biggest user of green power in U.S. for fifth year in a row, Microsoft #2 - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/corporate-responsibility/intel-biggest-user-green-power-us-fifth-year-row.html

======
DanBC
I'd be interested to see any lists that discuss reducing waste and increasing
efficiencies with electricity use.

